# Dog trailer flooring mat



## pointtoretrieve (Dec 30, 2007)

Has anyone used DRI DEK flooring? Also what have you found that works,and holds up.


----------



## pointtoretrieve (Dec 30, 2007)

58 views with no help?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I have not used Dri Deck. I bought a horse stall mat and cut it to fix the boxes on my trailer. One mat was enough for the 4 boxes. It is 3/4 of an inch thick, the dogs can't chew it and they have had no problems from the rubber. I know some dogs can have problems, but it has worked out great for mine.

Andy


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Duragrid has matting that holds up well. It's a outdoor matting that's hard. It has small holes to let the water drain through. We have yet to have a dog chew one up. Don't get the softer type. They for sure will chew that. It's about $3.50 a sq ft plus shipping.

Angie


----------



## pointtoretrieve (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for your info. On the duragrid did you use the free flow or the grid style.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

The cross-ribb matting is the matting we've used....

http://www.duragrid.com/inorder.html

Angie


----------



## Matt McKenzie (Oct 9, 2004)

How does the Duragrid compare with Nat's?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Hookset said:


> How does the Duragrid compare with Nat's?


Very well... It appears to be the same material. I have a number of Nats. You just have to measure and cut them yourself.

Angie


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

I’ve used Dri-Dek for a few projects like workout facilites (I’m an architect). For the most part, it’s been a very good product.

I saved some of the scrap for my crates, dog boxes and the bilge for my bass boat. Overall, it works fairly well, but I did have one chewer get after a corner and shred it. I wouldn’t rush out and buy more Dri-Dek for dog stuff. It is superb in my boat bilge. 

I think I still prefer the heavy-duty rubber mats with the holes like they use for restaurant/kitchen use. They’re cheaper per square foot, you can cut them to any size, and they resist chewing much better. Downside is they’re heavier and less flexible, but that’s what limits the chewing.

Angie's suggestion on the DuraGrid is interesting. I haven't used the harder grid, just the softer stuff like Dri-Dek. 

Just my observations

CS


----------



## pointtoretrieve (Dec 30, 2007)

Thank you for the info. Did you have the corner guards DRI DEK on the one that was shed.


----------



## Xoote (Jul 7, 2008)

thanks for all the info


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

Lowes will cut to your specs the restraunt(sp) flooring for cheap.


----------

